# Quiet night in.



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 24, 2020)

So I was laying in the dark browsing the eBay app on my phone when I had that feeling of being watched.. turned the light on and my suspicion was confirmed.




Went out to the woody bin and grabbed a little freshly shed woody with my feeding tongs, reached up and placed it on the wall about 4 inches from the spider and it raced down and grabbed it straight away. LOL Well that's my good deed for the day.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 24, 2020)

And I'm sure he said thankyou


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 24, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> And I'm sure he said thankyou


He doesn't have to say anything... I just hope my good deed means he won't be crawling across my face while I'm asleep...


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> He doesn't have to say anything... I just hope my good deed means he won't be crawling across my face while I'm asleep...


that would be nice, but if you're asleep would you notice? lol


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 24, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> that would be nice, but if you're asleep would you notice? lol


Well that old saying.. "if a tree fell in the forest and you weren't there to hear it, would it make a sound?" doesn't apply here.. If a spider silently dropped from the ceiling and landed on my face while I was asleep... the neighbours would definitely hear it. LOL


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 24, 2020)

I had a bathroom spider I would feed a fly to daily, one day it upped and left me  hopefully your little friend is more loyal


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 24, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I had a bathroom spider I would feed a fly to daily, one day it upped and left me  hopefully your little friend is more loyal


It's crazy.. I'm sitting across the room on my computer staring at that thing for 5 minutes and it never moved, I glanced away for a second to sip my coffee, looked back and it was gone... it had travelled a distance of about 3ft and is now sitting on a canvas painting of an Irwin's turtle.
[doublepost=1603538941,1603538112][/doublepost]Well he's running around the wall again, to me looks like he's still hunting so I got him another woody from my woody bin... A bigger one... 



Before you think I've completely lost my mind, it's been pouring rain here for 3 days straight and supposed to be even worse tomorrow, predicting 30-40mm so yes I'm suffering cabin fever and bored outta my mind. LOL 

This dude is entertaining me immensely.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 25, 2020)

That's why he's in your house, they don't like to get wet. In fact if you find a huntsman in your house you can bet it's going to rain soon.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Oct 27, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I had a bathroom spider I would feed a fly to daily, one day it upped and left me  hopefully your little friend is more loyal


I got the fright of my life the other day when I took my towel off the rack to find a massive grey huntsman spider behind it.
Lets just say that he was quickly taken care of...





[doublepost=1603790737,1603790626][/doublepost]It's the grey huntsmans that I cant stand. I don't mind the browns. I actually have a pet brown huntsman. I called him Mr fuzzy


----------

